
Liquid biopsy (early cancer detection) startup Grail gets billion dollar boost - DanielleMolloy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603319/liquid-biopsies-are-about-to-get-a-billion-dollar-boost/
======
ebbv
Title is extremely misleading. It is starting a funding round, it has not
received the funding as the title states.

After Theranos I would expect any rational investor to approach this with
extreme caution.

